
A diagram showing the family tree of Indo-European languages - ColinWright
http://blog.matthen.com/post/5865126226/an-interesting-diagram-showing-the-family-tree-of
======
pohl
Sometimes I wonder if I would have developed into a free-thinking person had I
not seen a diagram like this in my youth, and a similar diagram of the
evolutionary tree of life.

Putting those two things together allowed me to realize, at a young age, that
The Tower of Babel's description for how languages became differentiated was
similar to the account in Genesis for how life became differentiated.

I also remember seeing a third, similar diagram that showed how the various
branches of Christianity branched off from each other, with the early Catholic
church being depicted as the root, and the leaves being things like "Northern
Conservative Baptist Great Lakes Region Council of 1912"

(Sorry, I pulled that from an Emo Philips joke.):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ab6LWXeNDA>

It's interesting to me now that both the tree of languages and the tree of
religions are both artifacts of a very long process of self-replicating
patters of information, and that self-replication is the essence of life, and
that all three manifest in the shape of a tree.

~~~
ColinWright
Specific Emo reference: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDmeqSzvIFs>

